# Friday's Pictures Hawaii Style!



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

The wife an I have been on Maui this week so its picture time...

Enjoy!

John


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

My boy doin some climbing in Hawaii.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great pics. Have fun, be safe.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

A few from..







A double







"I think it ate spurgersalty!"















Â©

Worn out


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

*1970 Carrituck*

New addition along with my 1974 Montauk.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

capt. david said:


> New addition along with my 1974 Montauk.


Thats a clean little boat David, Nice find


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Always good to get away from the big city. :doowapsta

St. Joseph bay scallops. Yummy


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pics*

1. Birthday cake my wife and girls made me:brew:
2&3. Birthday present-vertical grip w/450 lumen light and red laser


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm feeling happy happy happy this morning.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

1&2 - My work location in Kansas for a few weeks. 

3- Hotel living at it's finest.:cheers:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A few from the beach with Ed and his whale and one from a ride into and across Mexico back before the cartels took over.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

This guy has shown up at my feeder a few times lately.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

glanced over and saw this at a stoplight.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Bass fishing in the neighborhood


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

A shirt I airbrushed yesterday...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Almost huntin season!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

New Hoyt Spyder 30 finally complete.

Some sighting in. Almost ready.

My beautiful Baby girl.

Random funny.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*New addition to the family.*

Got her the Friday before Labor Day.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Antler is always fun and popular


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Bozo said:


> View attachment 765538
> glanced over and saw this at a stoplight.


I bet she is divorced....


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday Pics*

Wings for the Texan game last Sunday.
Steak was a Friday night meal.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Steelersfan said:


> Got her the Friday before Labor Day.


She's a doll Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Pics*

Our beautiful granddaughter and handsome grandson!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Randy & Beautiful Girl said:


> I bet she is divorced....


It's kinda sad that some people go through things like this. I was there one time in my younger years, girlfriend and I just did not get along anymore.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Emma was helping me cook breakfast 
She learned how to climb onto the coffee table and is quite pleased with herself.
Picture of Emma and me when I was her age
Picture of Paige and me when I was her age


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Word up
Critter gettin'
Fresh batch of refrigerator pickles
What goes better with death metal than pizza?


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Is that in Vegas next to the Planet Hollywood?

Tried my hand at a bacon wrapped, boudain stuff porkloin as seen on here courtesy of SWS. Came out pretty good, but shouldve used a bit more boudain.
















|


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Click n Drool*

Blue Corn Chip Speckled Trout topped with a Roasted Poblano Viniagette , sided with a Roasted Sweet Corn - Sweet Onion Relish.. Green SAuce is for you G Ma Ma-

Lamb Cilantro Mint Sauce

Best Feech Cakes in Spring - Blue Corn Meal Cakes topped with a Roasted Red Pepper Relish and a spread of Basil Vinaigrette

Yellow Fin Tuna Spiced up Bedded on a a Baby Spinach Salad w/ a Ginger - Lime Vinaigrette

Diablo Sausage - Cheeken Jambalaya

Ceveeeche - Compressed watermelon topped with a mini Veggie Salad Surrounded by a Watermelon Ginger Sauce

Klever letting the peeps know he caught one.. Looking good for 70.. :dance:


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A few randum shots off of the phone


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"Bubba"...aka...James IV....*

.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Weather here at work.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A few more


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

Captain Dave 

When are you going to start a 2cool cooking class???


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dave, If you every put together a receipt book, Ill be the first one to buy a copy. Excellent looking eats as always



Captain Dave said:


> Blue Corn Chip Speckled Trout topped with a Roasted Poblano Viniagette , sided with a Roasted Sweet Corn - Sweet Onion Relish.. Green SAuce is for you G Ma Ma-
> 
> Lamb Cilantro Mint Sauce
> 
> ...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> Word up
> Critter gettin'
> Fresh batch of refrigerator pickles
> What goes better with death metal than pizza?


if that's the pizza place in austin on 6th, that pizza is pretty awesome!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Wife and I were in Washington D.C. last Sunday....we flew out Monday about the time the mad man started shooting at the Naval Yard (which we drove past twice on Sunday).

Anyway...weather was beautiful, a great day to visit. Secret Service were out in force.

Memorials were very somber, and sad. But make you so proud, and thankful for those that gave the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Waiting for my 5s. 
About $35 after trade in. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The DC pics are great. I guess I need to go there one of these days and see it in person.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Friday funny.....


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Took my best girl on her first dove hunt.

We killed a few, she posed.

Then we watched the Tigers beat UAB.

Somebody said something about Alabama and Saban, he made this face.

Sunset, day over!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> A few more


The General Lee appears to be enjoying his new home!


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

A few from over the weekend:
1- The teardown begins to get her ready to go for next season.
2- Spoiled !!!!
3- My stance on Racism.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

trodery said:


> The General Lee appears to be enjoying his new home!


Yes.....Very much.....that thing has had alot of fun with us.....and hes been to a lot of places.....we even bought him his very own trailer......even wired up the fifth wheel to pull him around

Thanks alot for him


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Speaking of the good General, this is a painting that my grandfather left me when he passed.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Captain Dave.... this is for you!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

A few more from down around Makena


----------



## texasnorthwind (Aug 22, 2010)

*Friday Pics*

Pic of my fishing pier where I was enjoying myself before ending up in the ER that weekend.

Pic of me waiting in the hallway of the ER and becoming tired of sitting in the hallway for many hours. I was moved into a private room shortly after I got in this position!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*New Braunfels Pics*

Flipping over in the lazy river @ Schlitterbahn
Action shot - Life Proof case worked like a charm!
Lazy river!
Friesenhaus!
Tripp's Ultimate Comedy Club - Must check it out!
Comedian Rick Gutierrez with Katie!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

texasnorthwind said:


> Pic of my fishing pier where I was enjoying myself before ending up in the ER that weekend.
> 
> Pic of me waiting in the hallway of the ER and becoming tired of sitting in the hallway for many hours. I was moved into a private room shortly after I got in this position!!!


dude you can't say "i went to the ER" and not tell the story!!!! "hold my beer and watch this"??


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

texasnorthwind said:


> Pic of my fishing pier where I was enjoying myself before ending up in the ER that weekend.
> 
> Pic of me waiting in the hallway of the ER and becoming tired of sitting in the hallway for many hours. I was moved into a private room shortly after I got in this position!!!


Looks like they have already given you the last rites. Hope you are healing up nicely.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> dude you can't say "i went to the ER" and not tell the story!!!! "hold my beer and watch this"??


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=558961


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=558961


thanks josh. and ouch!!!! did the bacteria/infection stay away??? hope all is well there texasnorthwind


----------



## texasnorthwind (Aug 22, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> Looks like they have already given you the last rites. Hope you are healing up nicely.





POC Troutman said:


> thanks josh. and ouch!!!! did the bacteria/infection stay away??? hope all is well there texasnorthwind


Healed up good and antibiotics kept the bacteria at bay. Ready to head back out, hopefully one night very soon to hit the lights under the pier, and finish what I had started. Thanks!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Alaska pictures*

Go if you haven't been. You'll be glad you did. I hope I'm able to go back one day.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Just some funny car pics.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Texas Style!*

Thursday morning in Texas (near Portland/Corpus) and Texas Thursday night football with a harvest moon.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

capt. david said:


> New addition along with my 1974 Montauk.


Is that Suzuki the DT50?

A


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

The motor is a dt75.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I feel the need....the need for speed !


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

*I know it's not Friday, but...*

A few from Alaska...
flying back into ketchikan
salmon
"trout green" water...must've been SE wind 
full cooler


----------

